# Lenzventil am Schlauchboot undicht



## Franz_16 (29. September 2016)

Hallo,
ich hab an meinen Schlauchboot ein Lenzventil welches über einen Gummistopfen von außen verschlossen wird. Innen ist eine Membrane. 

Leider ist der Stopfen nicht ganz dicht. Somit dringt dort immer leicht Wasser ins Bootsinnere. Es ist nicht besonders viel, vielleicht 1-1,5 Liter pro Stunde, aber ist halt nervig, weil die Sachen die man im Boot rumliegen hat dadurch nass werden können. 

Im Prinzip brauche ich kein Lenzventil und möchte es komplett abdichten.  

Wie würdet ihr das Lenzverntil dicht machen? 







Danke!


----------



## Vanner (29. September 2016)

*AW: Lenzventil am Schlauchboot undicht*

Sikaflex sollte helfen. Stopfen raus nehmen, den inneren Stopfenrand mit einer dünnen Sikaflexwurst versehen und dann den Stopfen wieder einsetzen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (29. September 2016)

*AW: Lenzventil am Schlauchboot undicht*

Hat der Stopfen keinen Dichtring?  Die einfachen Kunststofflenzventile haben oft einen O-ring zur Abdichtung.

Ich habe ein leckendes mal mit ganz wenig  Vaseline eingerieben und es war danach auch dicht.


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (29. September 2016)

*AW: Lenzventil am Schlauchboot undicht*

Wenn es komplett weg kann, Ventil ausbauen, kleine Edelstahlplatte in Form schneiden, reichlich Ottocoll M500 o.ä. drauf und in die Originallöcher verschrauben. 
Wenns mehr Aufwand sein darf "laminier" nen passenden Stopfen ein und klebe zwei Lagen PVC/Hypalon drauf (einmal rund in Größe des Stopfens um den Höhenunterschied zur Bootshaut auszugleichen und dann überlappend über den Stopfen auf die Bootshaut).

Wenn es wieder zu öffnen sein soll (ganz hilfreich wenn man ein paar Liter ablassen muss) solltest du dich mal nach nem anderen Stopfen umschauen, die Originalstopfen mit der dünnen Wandung sind oft nicht dicht.

Ggf. findest du sowas in passender Größe, die schließen meist ganz gut.

http://www.ebay.de/itm/like/381649653774?lpid=106&chn=ps&ul_noapp=true

Alternativ erfüllen konische Gummistopfen von Erlenmeyerkolben auch ihren Dienst.


Sowas in der Richtung:

http://www.ebay.de/sch/i.html?_odkw=Gummistopfen&_osacat=0&_from=R40&_trksid=m570.l1313&_nkw=Gummistopfen+rot&_sacat=0


----------



## armine92 (16. November 2016)

*AW: Lenzventil am Schlauchboot undicht*

Ich hatte ein ähnliches Problem. Das Wasser kommt nun dank des neuen Lenzstopfens nicht mehr durch das eigentliche Loch sondern kommt nun an den Rändern des Lenzventils durch ... Meine einfache Lösung des Problems wäre jetzt das Ventil an der äußeren Seite an der Fuge zwischen Lenzventil und Heckspiegel zu verkleben. So sollte das Problem ja gelöst sein. Welchen Kleber würdet ihr für das Vorhaben empfehlen? Evtl Silikon? 2K Kleber oder reicht Vlt auch schon einfacher Wasserfester Leim? Vlt hat ja schon jemand mehr Erfahrung und kann mir helfen 


Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## rule270 (20. November 2016)

*AW: Lenzventil am Schlauchboot undicht*

Hy 
Ich habe so etwas mit einem neuen Ventil zum manuellen verschrauben erledigt. Gibt es bei ebay. Andem Ventil ist eine Dichtplatte vorhanden. Zum Abdichten kannst Du Sikaflex Dichtmassen nehmen oder PU Dichtmasse. Es geht auch die Dichtmasse/ Kleber  für Autoscheiben. Wenn Du infos über die Ventil lieferanten benötigst schreib mir eine Nachricht.
Wichtig ist auch beim einkleben absolut trocken sauber und Fettfrei zu arbeiten.
LG
rudi|


----------

